# VG based nicotine ..... tip!!



## KZOR (30/10/16)

I had a customer who requested maximum VG since he was sensitive to PG. Always only used PG based nicotine so got used to how easily the PG and nicotine mixed.
Ordered VG based nic specially for this customer and although I shook the nic concentrate beforehand I noticed my juices started tasting weird.
It puzzled me for a few days and I double checked all my steps and flavourings but to no avail. Then it dawned on me that it could only be the VG nic so I used my PG nic again and problem solved.

*Bottom line :* Because VG has a very high density the nicotine separates fairly quickly and needs way more shaking to mix up again. So if you planning to buy then I would suggest rotating your bottle frequently and making sure you shake/mix thoroughly before adding to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Naz (30/10/16)

I have had a similar experience, I have since changed to Pg based nic.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I had a customer who requested maximum VG since he was sensitive to PG. Always only used PG based nicotine so got used to how easily the PG and nicotine mixed.
> Ordered VG based nic specially for this customer and although I shook the nic concentrate beforehand I noticed my juices started tasting weird.
> It puzzled me for a few days and I double checked all my steps and flavourings but to no avail. Then it dawned on me that it could only be the VG nic so I used my PG nic again and problem solved.
> 
> *Bottom line :* Because VG has a very high density the nicotine separates fairly quickly and needs way more shaking to mix up again. So if you planning to buy then I would suggest rotating your bottle frequently and making sure you shake/mix thoroughly before adding to the recipe.


YES. Learned the hard way with a majot hot spot also. 3 shakes is what I do now (also more rotating) once as taking it oit the fridge I go at it for a minute or what, once as mixes are lined up, then once before I drop it which I do last if it is VG nic. Hot spots can be too nasty.


----------



## Glytch (31/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> YES. Learned the hard way with a majot hot spot also. 3 shakes is what I do now (also more rotating) once as taking it oit the fridge I go at it for a minute or what, once as mixes are lined up, then once before I drop it which I do last if it is VG nic. Hot spots can be too nasty.


I'm with you. I take the VG nic out the fridge about 3 hours before I mix. I leave it on the kitchen counter and whenever I walk past it I shake it. Then when I set up I shake it again. Then before I mix I shake it again.

Wife was shocked when she first caught me shaking VG nic from behind. It really doesn't look or sound very wholesome

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (31/10/16)

Glytch said:


> I'm with you. I take the VG nic out the fridge about 3 hours before I mix. I leave it on the kitchen counter and whenever I walk past it I shake it. Then when I set up I shake it again. Then before I mix I shake it again.
> 
> Wife was shocked when she first caught me shaking VG nic from behind. It really doesn't look or sound very wholesome


----------



## aktorsyl (16/5/17)

I know this thread is very old, but I'm going to necro it to add a PSA here. I've tested VG nic stored in the fridge vs the same VG nic stored in a dark, cool cupboard.

The separation sped up in the fridge. I kid you not. The nic base in the cupboard still required shaking, but after shaking was pretty much fine. The chilled nic had hotspots even after shaking, because the cold temps just worked against the mixing action.

So to add to the original post: Store the bulk of your nic in the fridge, sure. But in multiple, smaller bottles (100ml max or so). And have one in a cupboard for your mixes. Think of the fridge as long term storage, and the cupboard as your "active" bottle.

Got a hotspot from a well-shaken VG nic base the other day that could stun a warhorse. It completely ruined one of my (big) ADV batches.


----------

